# tadpole deposition sites.



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Are there any references on tadpole deposition sites that would be good? Specifically I am trying to figure out exactly what a frog will deposit a tadpole in. We all know film canisters but they are hideous. I have seen various other items that would look or work better but the diameter may be different. So I am curious about the size range and shapes of what they will work with. 

Also how smart are they, for instance say you take a film canister and glue it to another one then you punch a hole between them. Will the frog know this and avoid this site or would it possibly put 2 tadpoles in, one in each canister? How about depth, what if you bought rigid under gravel filter tubing 1 foot long and put it in a tank. Would a thumbnail avoid this as being too large a body of water or would it just check the surface area and think of it no different than a film canister? 

I am curious to hear of an anecdotes on this issue. Please mention which frog too. Currently I am most concerned with Ranitomeya but want to know about others as well.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think they look crappy too. I thought of buying a piece of cork tube and hole sawing holes for the film canisters to slide into the cork tube and they dont look crappy and also add a climbing place for the frogs


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

Well it obviously has to do with the species of frog. I have had my thumbs put them in canisters and broms but in the peru I have found ranitomeya tads in the side of river banks with small amounts of water which get trapped in clay. My tincs have always deposited in whatever they can find same with auratus. I have even found them depositing in five gallon buckets in manoa valleyvso they really dont discriminate. But since you mentioned film canisters I imagine you are talking about thumbs. I one time put just a simple small water dish hidden behind the plants in the tank and they deposited there. Particularly anthonis.


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

What I did was make my Gs background a bit thicker in a few spots and then cut out a hole at an angle. I just slid the canisters in th holes. I used black ones so you don't notice them as much, even more so after the plants grow in around them. Its easy just to pull one outamd slide a new one in place.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

You can always coat the inside of a monkey pod with brown silicone, I have one in each tank and all my frogs like to pop in for a dip here and there, otherwise there is the petri dish under a cocohut idea


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

If film canister look ugly, this link gives a good idea.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/209993-new-vine-pods.html#post2156473


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

You can use pieces of bamboo. You can cut them to film canister size or stand up a group of longer sections in your substrate. I think Standard Lamasi (sirensis) use bamboo in the wild.

Sometimes the bamboo will need a little silicone help to hold water.


----------

